# Hunting story, almost........



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Went hunting this evening. Saw nothing. Came out of the woods and was taking my bibs off and getting ready to leave. A car passes and just down the road it slams on brakes and WHAM!!!! It hits a deer. It comes to a stop and then takes off again. I get in the truck and drive down to where the sound came from. The car hit a buck. 7 point to be exact. It was laying on the shoulder of the road kinda bedded down. I pull up and it tries to drag off. It's back leg is broke badly. It is trying to drag itself off but not having much luck. I did not want to see it suffer so I pull my muzzleloader out of the truck and shot it down thru the back. I get in my truck and leave. I figure someone would pass and see it and take it home to eat. That happens alot around here. More that you would think.

Well, I had to go pick up my kids from a party and I thought they would like to see this deer to we took the long way home and I stopped and the deer was not there. Good, someone stopped and got it. Then I heard something just inside the woods. It has drug himself up in the woods about 5 yards or so. I could not believe it. 2 1/2 hours after it had been hit by a car and then shot it was still alive. The broken leg was mangled badly and it was bleeding out of it's back.
I grab it by the leg and drug it back to the side of the road for the kids to see. I decided I could not leave it there to suffer. I figured if I shot it again the neighbors would call the sheriff's department. I did not have a knife or a rope or anything to finish this deer off. So I called my wife's cousin that is a deputy. He said he had a couple of beers with dinner and could not come out. 

He called the station and asked if they could send another deputy. About 30 minutes later a off duty deputy rolls up in his personal truck and a 12 gauge. Then another on duty deputy rolls up. He blasts it with OO buck. He shot it in the neck for some reason. That just kinda pissed the deer off. 10 minutes later it is still alive and kicking. I said you should have shot it in the ribs. The other deputy agreed. The second shot finished it off. 

I thanked them for their time and told them I was going home. They wanted to know if I wanted it. I told them nope. It had been hit by a car then shot with a 50 caliber muzzleloader and then shot twice with a 12 gauge. I drove off with them talking about if they knew anyone that wanted the deer. 

Those damn things are tough animals!!! I enjoy hunting them but I can't stand to see anything suffer. It would have laid up in the woods for a long time before it died or something killed it.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

kinda reminds me of a story ... my dad came home once and said there was a deer near the road and it had it's bottom jaw shot off and it was all infected and puss oozing out of it and he asked me to go shoot it cause he said it made him sick ... which I did ... several years later I found out it was a friend at work that had shot it in ML season and lost it ... if I have to finish one off I usually just shoot it at the base of the head behind it's ears ... Yeah I hate to see them suffer too ... Thanks for doing the right thing


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well at least you tried to do something! I have been keeping a knife in the door of whatever car I am driving for this very reason.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm just hoping that when I do hit one, it will be with the State Provided car and not my personal!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Darin,
Did your buddy get his deer problem taken care of with them coming into his pool for water?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes. He no longer has a issue or at least for now. They are afraid to stick their head out in his yard now.

Darin


----------



## mr100fps (Nov 1, 2011)

why didnt you take the deer home???? free meat....nice rack...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It was hit in the back end by a car. One of the legs was broke badly up in the ham, not down low. The other one would have been bruised up and blood shot. It was then shot down thru the back with a 50 caliber muzzleloader. Then it laid there for 2 1/2 hours. Then it was shot in the neck point blank range with 00 buckshot followed up with another shot in the ribs. The neck roast had a load of buck shot in it. The backstraps had a 50 caliber ML bullet thru one of them. The other one was probably blood shot to. 

What was left? I may have been able to pick thru the bloody meat and get a few pounds. Not really worth the effort. 

Darin


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Damn, its still wasted meat...... Too lazy to clean it out right, or you the type of hunter that just wants the best parts. 
You should have your shirt cut. You failed to make a point blank kill shot, and blamed the waste on the cops not doing it for you accurately.... hell you missed too. Get a .45 glock side arm and keep it around for just that back ear neck shot since you missed with the rifle. And what good hunter or ******* does not have a knife handy?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Give me your cell phone number so I can give you a call the next time I see a dead deer laying on the side of the road. You can bring your happy ass up here and get it so it does not go to waste. 

If you think you want to try to cut my shirt I will be happy to provide you my address so you can come try to cut it. 


Darin


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Give me your cell phone number so I can give you a call the next time I see a dead deer laying on the side of the road. You can bring your happy ass up here and get it so it does not go to waste.
> 
> If you think you want to try to cut my shirt I will be happy to provide you my address so you can come try to cut it.
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAH right on....... If Only i still lived up there i would be there for free meat. But i do well here in Fla. 

Note to self next time Darin, keep a Sharp knife handy in the glove box should another opportunity arise. And or a hand gun.
Stephen.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I would have done exactly the same thing that Darin did. It was an act of mercy to put the deer out of it's misery, not a hunting trip. Also, I'm not fond of bloodshot busted up meat. No thank you. I also choose not to be judgmental and make calls on things I have not an idea of. 

Bill


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I just love the way some folks right off the bat think the wrong thing,, why must some think the worst of people before the know the entire story and I don't remember any rule on here that says you have to explain your actions.

How many times has someone posted they caught 10 stripers and everyone jumps they backside saying they broke the law and ought to be hung,, only to find out later that there was more than 1 person in the boat.

I have shot a deer to put it out of pain and not taken any meat,,,did I waste meat??? it looked like everything on the deer had been run over and it was hot out that day and dummy me had no cooler or my set of skinnen knives. Now did I do wrong?? If I did I will bring the next bloated deer to your door step and drop it off and I expect you to eat every drop of it.

Chill out folks.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Shooter said:


> I just love the way some folks right off the bat think the wrong thing,, why must some think the worst of people before the know the entire story and I don't remember any rule on here that says you have to explain your actions.
> 
> How many times has someone posted they caught 10 stripers and everyone jumps they backside saying they broke the law and ought to be hung,, only to find out later that there was more than 1 person in the boat.
> 
> ...


Well said....


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

How do you miss a kill shot at point blank? is all i am saying.

Yes your Humane attempt was noble.
But make your shot count next time.
Dont blame the fuzz, they need buckshot cause they can't aim either.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Kill shot at point blank range? Picture this: Pitch dark, buck with both back legs broke flailing around on the side of the road, my truck parked on the side of the road, only gun I have is a muzzleloader with a 4 power scope. Now I am holding a flash light in one hand and trying to steady the gun with the other and sighting down the barrel because I can't see thru the scope. Trying to hit a pissed off deer that will not sit still because he just got spanked by a speeding car. I am practicing self preservation because I don't want to be laying in the ditch beside the deer because I was hit by a car to. 

I can not only say I can shoot but I can back it up and probably out shoot the majority of people that think they can shoot to. Maybe my attempt at this particular animal may say otherwise but under the conditions I was given I was lucky to even hit the thing.

I am not exactly sure why I feel it necessary to give you an explination, but there it is. I am sure you could have done a much better job. So forgive my shortcomings. 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I found a wonderful setting*

I just discovered the most wonderful setting on this site. It's called " IGNORE THIS USER" it is found on the offensive user's info page, and it really does work. Everyone should use it and then the problem goes away.

Bill


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now is the time for a real life funny.

I am driving home around 10:30PM just east of Richmond, Va. in the ol Ford truck headed back from a job out of town, I64 is real quite on this evening,,, the kind of quite that you just drive and follow the lines in the road. Well, ya know what they say,, when it's to quite it's time to watch out.

Do ya know what it's like to have a cold cup of water tossed in your face ???  Well a big ol buck stumbling out of the dark into your lane when your doing 70MPH is much closer to a 55 gal drum full of ice water 

All I can say is thank the Lord there was no one any where near me, cause I had to go from the right lane to the left shoulder of the Interstate to keep from haven grilled vinsion. I think I may have swallowed my cigar and sucked about 3" of truck seat up my butt  (ya'll keep seeing that face, well it was me). I have had a stress test before and trust me that was nutten compared to this.

Well somehow I did manage to miss the beast and quickly pulled to the far right hand side of the road,, not sure if to check where the cigar went or to check my shorts for any stains :redface:

I saw the deer was stumbling around the highway because of both back legs broken, I noticed headlights headed our way so I grabbed my mag light and started waving the on comming cars out of the way. It didn't take but a few min.s and we had a good group of us tryn to get the deer out of the road while folks were waving traffic down. One ol feller said he was just gonna grab this 8 pointer and hold him down  any guesses how that went??? The first time he got wacked the ol boy learned a big ol buck even with 2 broken back legs is more of a man than he was.

While a few guys keep the deer off the road I dialed the State Police to see where they were,,, the dispatcher said the nearest officer was about 20 min.s away. I told her it was to dangerous to let this deer keep tryn to get back in the road and I was gonna shoot it, she said "I can't give you permission" I told her "I wasn't asking" 

I walk back over to the group and said I am gonna shoot the deer and started to pull my Colt 45,,, now here is the second time ol boy has a bright idea, he says "I have my muzzler loader ready can I shoot him" I say sure but it is my deer. He runs back to his truck and grabs his rifle and sprints back. He gets a cap on the nipple and takes careful aim (now mind he has a scope on this rifle and he is 3' away from the deer) it took him so long ya woulda tought the deer was 300 yards, well I am watching the guy when all of a sudden he CLOSES HIS EYES AND LIFTS UP AS HE PULLS THE TRIGGER. I am guessing he was expecting recoil and flintched about 3 foot up, he pulls the gun away and yells "DID I HIT HIM?" I told him "Only if he had been a bird". Ol boy says he will reload and try again as I see a few fellers start to run for cover I go ahead and give the deer the peace he needed quickly.

I get a few guys to help me load the deer in the back of the truck and call the dispatcher back and tell her to have the trooper to meet me in the rest area just a couple of miles down the road, the trooper shows up and I wave him down to show or give him the deer. As I uncover the front of the deer the officer goes "Nice deer and good shot to the back of the head, now why did ya feel the need to kill such a nice 8 pointer? I uncover the deers back legs with the hide pealed back and bones showing threw 

He told me to wait right there and walks back to his car,, next thing I know he says here and hands me a ticket  OMG I am getting a ticket?  He said No it's a game check tag the deer is yours :redface: (this is where I had to check my shorts for the second time that night)

Now I know why momma always wanted me to make sure I had clean shorts on.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Sweet! Good work Shooter.

Bill


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Shooter said:


> Now is the time for a real life funny.
> 
> I am driving home around 10:30PM just east of Richmond, Va. in the ol Ford truck headed back from a job out of town, I64 is real quite on this evening,,, the kind of quite that you just drive and follow the lines in the road. Well, ya know what they say,, when it's to quite it's time to watch out.
> 
> ...


That is the best example of sportsmanship i have heard about in a long time.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Go Shooter!!! Your the man!!

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Shooter said:


> I just love the way some folks right off the bat think the wrong thing,, why must some think the worst of people before the know the entire story and I don't remember any rule on here that says you have to explain your actions.
> 
> How many times has someone posted they caught 10 stripers and everyone jumps they backside saying they broke the law and ought to be hung,, only to find out later that there was more than 1 person in the boat.
> 
> ...



possums gotta eat, crows, *****, coyotes, buzzards, so even if a person doesn't keep it, it still aint going to waste ... every creature that dies doesn't have a human standing there to eat it ... something will ... the whole point is putting an animal that is sufferin out of it's miseary .... it's death will one way or another will provide life for another living thing


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Way to go shooter.


----------

